# 69 GTO interior door panel question



## IGOTGOAT (Sep 4, 2010)

did they have special door panels for the ones that took the gto emblem? I mean was there a square recessed area for the emblem or did they just look recessed because the nuts pull them in. I have a pair without the emblems and was wondering if it would look correct to just add them to mine?


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

my 69 has them on the stock pannel and i have the bare asentals, no ac no power brakes, 4 wheel drum....... so im gonna go out on a limb and say they came on every model. does your car have the dash emblem? sorry for the crappy picture its dark out side


----------



## IGOTGOAT (Sep 4, 2010)

mine is also bare essentials no a/c and has drum brakes all around but stops suprisingly well with no power brakes either.I do not have the dash emblem but mine is done up as a judge clone so i don't think the judges had the gto on the dash from what i was told.i want to add the judge emblem to the glove box but am debating stick on or stud style still.


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

id go with the stick on so you can take it off if you change your mind without having any holes.


----------

